# Harvey Weinstein- out of control 8w7 Sx?



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've seen 8w9 Sx/So, 8w7 Sx/So, 7w8 Sx/so, and even 6w7 Sx/So. I just haven't seen enough of him to get a good "vibe" on him. 

My initial impression is that he's more of a "sleazy opportunist" than an outright aggressive sexual predator, but I'm not sure if that is really a distinction others would readily recognize. Some might question whether there's really a difference between the two.


----------

